# Prelims?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

At what age can prelims be done?

I would like to have Stark's done before we get into Schutzhund in the spring and for my peace of mind.

His father was OFA/OVC Excellent and his mother was OFA/OVC Good for both hips and elbows.

Also, what is the difference between the OVC (Ontario Veterinary College) and the OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals)?

My understanding is that the OVC is just a registered veterinarian who takes and reads the x-rays, while the OFA is a certified foundation that deems them "good", "fair", "excellent", etc..?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If the vet knows what he is doing, they can be quite reliable at 6 months. At least it will show you if Stark is moderate or severe or if there are already some changes going on. Some dogs that look loose at 6 months will tighten by a year. I can't remember how old Stark is.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark just turned 6 months old this past Saturday.

I don't think we will have any issues, but I would like them done none the less.


----------

